
Elon Musk shares first full-body photo of SpaceX’s spacesuit - sethbannon
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/08/elon-musk-shares-first-full-body-photo-of-spacexs-spacesuit/
======
boznz
I think its more a decompression-safe flight suit.. But cool never the less..

~~~
craftyguy
It does seem really thin, but as you mentioned maybe it's just for flight and
not for surviving conditions in space.

